# Who has the Best Pictures on Arborsite?



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2003)

To be quite honest, I think it's me.
Dennis takes pictures as though he was designing a commemorative for the Philatelic Society of Canada.
And then we have DB, who's pictures look too good too be true.
Is there anyone else out there that needs to be beat up on?
John, The Antagonist


----------



## Rotax Robert (Feb 6, 2003)

Gypo, you know that I took that picture of the barrage before you were ever there. I would have posted the pic myself but did not have a digital camera at the time nor a scanner, so you must have borrowed that pic from me. REALLY, I would have posted it much earlier but I was out running a skidder, i mean dozer, i mean buncher, i mean processer, i mean,uuuummmm...hell I own them all


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Robert, you beat me to the punch. Thanks for bringing this mindless thread back on topic.
The cabin, by the way, is called the frottage cottage. The last time I was there, I was jumped by so many packrats, I thought I was in the Klondike Gold Rush.
John


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2003)

*Philatelic*

I had to copy and paste that word, because not only can I not spell it, but I don't know what the H#ll it means....must be a Babcock word....

who said I can't take pics? If this is not a thing of beauty...what is?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Dennis, Philatelic refers to stamp collecting. And by the way, didnt Amanda take that picture? As I recall, wasnt it you that had the camera that you got as a free gift out of a cracker jack box?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2003)

Gypo....if you remember correctly the prize from the crackerjack box was Rotax Roberts Drivers License...hence the 345 dollar fine.

It looks like you may have oversharpened that picture, as well as set the contrast a tad high....


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2003)

Gypo...here is the new Salt Flats Hotsaw Birl is building me...just to show you that its not the quality of the pic...but whats in it...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2003)

At first glance, I thought that picture was all that was left of your hot tub.
John


----------



## John Lambert (Feb 6, 2003)

I vote for Dennis as the best picture taker on AS. I especially like the one he took of the moon after dark. I think it was on his Vancouver trip to visit No Panties last year. 

You are almost correct about Dennis's picture above, John but that is not part of his hot tub. It is actually a bidet that he fabricated using Greffardized techniques so that he could save money by not having to buy toilet paper. No only that but it's a his and hers model so two people can use it at the same time at Clearwater 03.

Here's one of my favorites that Babcock took last year.

Loggers Advocate


----------



## dbabcock (Feb 6, 2003)

Who's Amanda?


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2003)

treeclimber definitely has the best pics!
Brian has the best detail in his photos, you can see every hair,
that is, if they had any.


----------



## dbabcock (Feb 6, 2003)

LMAO Fish! Yes, you are of course correct, but I think that John was referring to pictures that could be posted on AS.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 6, 2003)

Oooooops, got another one today. Check your email guys.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 29, 2004)

Hahaha!!! I love this new option thing!


----------



## jimmyq (Nov 29, 2004)

what option thing is that MB? and hey, werent you trying to reach 10,000 posts? whatcha doing workin when there is a milestone to reach here?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 29, 2004)

At the bottom of the page, check for similar threads, then look for something interesting...


----------



## tony marks (Dec 1, 2004)

well theys a lotto good pics.. but if im working on fast cutting.. i just need to look up the clip of john cutting,with what i think was an 346.. after that im sufficently humbled.
but getting there is where the funs at .. and i am having fun..


----------



## ehp (Dec 1, 2004)

How has the best pictures , that would be Gypo logger , he has good video as well, some pictures are fun ,some are real funny, like a tree over his skidder,and I laughed at his 2100 picture leaning against the outhouse.


----------



## leweee (Dec 1, 2004)

*My Favourite*

Gypo's KD 362 taking a dirt nap under a maple. :blob5:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Got Quicktime?  

http://www.***************/Allalone.mov


----------



## DUSTYCEDAR (Jun 9, 2008)

Dirt Nap


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 9, 2008)

DUSTYCEDAR said:


> Dirt Nap


Yep, It's dead, Needs to be buried.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2008)

If only...................................

Those were the "salad" days of this forum, when it was fun to post here.

When it was something to look forward to, to log on here in the morning.

It was destroyed, a year or two back.............................

The almighty dollar won that fight..............


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, It's dead, Needs to be buried.



Wow, that is quite "uppitty"


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmmm - why was this tread dug up - for a moment I thought Gypo was back........:censored:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> Wow, that is quite "uppitty"


I was talking about the saw in the picture.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2008)

Oooops, my apology. Lambert is still alive and sexy.................


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmm - why was this tread dug up - for a moment I thought Gypo was back........:censored:



*THREAD*


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> Oooops, my apology. Lambert is still alive and sexy.................


No problem, Now who is Lambert.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> *THREAD*




OK, give me a rep for making a mistake that you could point out - English is not my natural language.........


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> *THREAD*



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> No problem, Now who is Lambert.



Now "THAT" is funny........


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> Now "THAT" is funny........


I'm a newbie, I really don't know.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2008)

Lambert led an exodus here of many members from another forum.

It turned this site/forum into a big/profitable one, 5-6 years ago.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> Now "THAT" is funny........



Yes, but it doesn't bring him back here......


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 9, 2008)

exodus? profit? gypo banning? 



what?


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 9, 2008)

DUSTYCEDAR said:


> Dirt Nap


----------



## 16:1mix (Jun 9, 2008)

Gypo Logger said:


> To be quite honest, I think it's me.
> Dennis takes pictures as though he was designing a commemorative for the Philatelic Society of Canada.
> And then we have DB, who's pictures look too good too be true.
> Is there anyone else out there that needs to be beat up on?
> John, The Antagonist









Good perspective.....heck, I'd even buy a stamp with this image on it !!  

thanks for the view!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> OK, give me a rep for making a mistake that you could point out - English is not my natural language.........



Thats,,, Ok Niko!!!!!! tread is good enough,,,, we know what you were talking about!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> OK, give me a rep for making a mistake that you could point out - English is not my natural language.........



but.. it's the 1754th time youve used TREAD.:greenchainsaw:

I just can't take it anymore...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> but.. it's the 1754th time youve used TREAD.:greenchainsaw:




there's an english forum around here somewhere... I see you hiding over there lake!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 9, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> there's an english forum around here somewhere... I see you hiding over there lake!




HA... flushed you out:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sperho (Jun 9, 2008)

stihlsawin': John Lambert is a guy that uses an alias sometimes. C'mon, you can figure it out. Personally, when I wasn't entertained by what he said here, I was educated.


----------



## l2edneck (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy F###in Grave Dig.......


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 9, 2008)

sperho said:


> stihlsawin': John Lambert is a guy that uses an alias sometimes. C'mon, you can figure it out. Personally, when I wasn't entertained by what he said here, I was educated.



? im so confused


----------



## sperho (Jun 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> ? im so confused



I'm answering this question:



stihl sawing said:


> No problem, Now who is Lambert.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

sperho said:


> I'm answering this question:



yes yes, but i still dont understand who he is


----------



## sperho (Jun 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> yes yes, but i still dont understand who he is



Type "John Lambert" into here and do some reading and triangulating. Like I said, it's easy peasy.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> yes yes, but i still dont understand who he is



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=67541


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

taxmantoo said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=67541



f### im an idiot


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> f### im an idiot



well said:greenchainsaw:


----------



## pbtree (Jun 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> f### im an idiot



Bit harsh on yourself there, don't ya think?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 10, 2008)

Na...


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 10, 2008)

John Lambert...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/swr869JWEZA&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/swr869JWEZA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wetw8RQGJH0&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wetw8RQGJH0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I miss the goofball... 

Gary


----------



## parrisw (Jun 10, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> John Lambert...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...




That there is some funny shyte. That first one really makes me laugh. I miss him, and I never knew him. He was banned before I joined me thinks. This place could use a little spicing up!! Sounds like my kind of guy.


----------



## Erick (Jun 10, 2008)

parrisw said:


> That there is some funny shyte. That first one really makes me laugh. I miss him, and I never knew him. He was banned before I joined me thinks. This place could use a little spicing up!! Sounds like my kind of guy.



Yeah ole Gypo was a hoot.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> but.. it's the 1754th time youve used TREAD.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> I just can't take it anymore...




Sorry about that.....


----------



## boilerhouse47 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've only been a member for 3 years and I don't post often, but Fish and GASoine71 are right, the good times on this forum aren't what they use to be. It feels like everyone is afraid to say whats on thier mind for fear of getting banded. I know this is an open forum and the possibility of young people and adults that could be easly offended must be taken into consideration, but I sure do miss coming on here and reading what some of the characters like Gypo and even SAP where up to. Like most of you, I come to this site to learn, help, and get my daily dose of humor, some days I couldn't wait to get on and see what was going on.
To the mods-- ease up a little.
Life is to short not to smile.

Carl


----------



## computeruser (Jun 10, 2008)

Fish said:


> If only...................................
> 
> Those were the "salad" days of this forum, when it was fun to post here.
> 
> ...





It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting. 

Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.

The bifurcated chainsaw versus hotsaws forum deal was a crap move, too. I don't want to check two forums about saws when they should all be in the same place. So what if some fool has to scroll through a couple pages of good posts to find a discussion about his 55cc Craftsman. Oh well.

I'm not sure if it can ever swing back the other way and get back to the way it was, or if Darin & Co. would even want it to. It looks like the site is finally able to cover its bills with the sponsorships, and that's great. I doubt enough of us bought as many of the AS T-shirts as would be needed to keep the site up and running, anyway.

There are still a handful of folks on here who continually put forth good stuff, and for those of you I haven't rep'd enough lately, well, thanks guys. But for the fools who post the same crap over and over, and who refuse to use the search function (duh, what is semi-chisel chain?!)...you're not helping the quality of the site, that's for sure.

OK, done ranting.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep... there were some charatcers on here... that made this place what it was...

Babcock, Gypo, Rotax, MasterBlaster, Jokers, Marky Mark, EHP, and a few others that are not on the tip of my tongue right now...

I got here in 2005, in it's hey-day... then it all went away about a year later. There were a lot of pissin' matches and such... But, all in all... it was fun as hell. I can remember reading threads and laughing so hard I would almost pee my pants...

I did not like the "Hells Kitchen" forum, and thought it hurt the site more than helped it... therefore I did not participate in it.

I don't hang out on the computer near as much as i used to... I finally got a life, HA! Anyways... keep the oil and MS290 questions comin' (  )... Fish needs something to rant about, and his rants are funny as hell... 

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 10, 2008)

parrisw said:


> That there is some funny shyte. That first one really makes me laugh. I miss him, and I never knew him. He was banned before I joined me thinks. This place could use a little spicing up!! Sounds like my kind of guy.



Can we please stay on topic???????

Yeah Gypo was a hoot,,,,, for the most part very funny and great pics I must admit,,,,,,
he could get a bit carried away at times,,,,,

but mostly a pretty good dude,,,,


----------



## teacherman (Jun 10, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> but.. it's the 1754th time youve used TREAD.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> I just can't take it anymore...



So, you're "Tired" of the "Treads?" Slicks only work on the drag strip, ya kinda need the "Treads," unless ya never get "Tired" of spinnin' yer wheels.......:greenchainsaw: 

Guess we better thread lightly, so to speak....

(this has nothing whatsoever to do with the price of pork futures on the Tehran Stock Exchange....)


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jun 10, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmm - why was this tread dug up - for a moment I thought Gypo was back........:censored:



So did I ,, miss that clown !!!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 10, 2008)

computeruser said:


> It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting.
> 
> Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, *it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types*, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.
> 
> ...



And what an incredible rant it is.


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, that was a good rant..............................


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

"it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards"



now that made me giggle. 



PS which saw do I buy?


----------



## maccall (Jun 10, 2008)

Fish said:


> Yes, that was a good rant..............................




WTG CU, the King himself approves!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 10, 2008)

Winner, Babcock!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Winner, Babcock!



?


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 10, 2008)

John Lambert said:


> Here's one of my favorites that Babcock took last year.



The pic of the girl sharpener was underneath. I assume Babcock took and posted it so I vote for Babcock, hence a winner. "Winner Babcock!" You know the tittle of the thread was "Who has the best pictures on Arborsite" :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> The pic of the girl sharpener was underneath. I assume Babcock took and posted it so I vote for Babcock, hence a winner. "Winner Babcock!" You know the tittle of the thread was "Who has the best pictures on Arborsite" :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



yeah got that - was wondering where the pic went in your entry


----------



## parrisw (Jun 10, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Can we please stay on topic???????
> 
> Yeah Gypo was a hoot,,,,, for the most part very funny and great pics I must admit,,,,,,
> he could get a bit carried away at times,,,,,
> ...



Stay on topic?? No way.

Getting carried away, nothing wrong with that. Within reason I guess. You should see my work, sometimes I really get carried away. I really watch myself on here. I act like a good little boy, I don't want to get myself in trouble, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Dapper Dan (Jun 10, 2008)

Creeping liberalism....

The Internet used to be the bastion of free thinking.

Now we must all be Polictically Correct.

We have "moderators" on almost every Internet site to...keep us in line.

It was a short lived "freedom".

Some of the best posters ever are "banned"!

I'm almost glad I'm too old to give a ####.

Self proclaimed "retard"

(ComputerUserer..spot on)


----------



## PB (Jun 10, 2008)

computeruser said:


> It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting.
> 
> Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.
> 
> ...



Good rant. It is what it is and like the rest of us you have the choice to visit the site, post and read the threads, or not to. Calling the new guys retards? What the hell is that? There are some self admitted retards here, myself for one, but what about the newbies that don't know if their questions are valid or not? Everyone comes here to learn something or other, and have fun along the way. As you post more the more you learn about the forum. I think you are a bit high on your stool and need to come down to earth. I like you Computeruser, but that was a bit much.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Good rant. It is what it is and like the rest of us you have the choice to visit the site, post and read the threads, or not to. Calling the new guys retards? What the hell is that? There are some self admitted retards here, myself for one, but what about the newbies that don't know if their questions are valid or not? Everyone comes here to learn something or other, and have fun along the way. As you post more the more you learn about the forum. I think you are a bit high on your stool and need to come down to earth. I like you Computeruser, but that was a bit much.



lol


----------



## Bowtie (Jun 10, 2008)

computeruser said:


> It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting.
> 
> Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.
> 
> ...



Dude, you are a jerk. I would love to see when you first posted. I hope some other jerk slammed you like you are doing. Probably time for you to move on anyway.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

lol back to the good old days 

maybe I should change my sig before i get banned... stand by


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> +1



LOL hi treeco, hows it going


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 10, 2008)

computeruser said:


> It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting.
> 
> Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.
> 
> ...



I'd rep you if I could... 

There were definitely some folks in the "old days" that were harsh on newbies. I caught some of those zingers myself but 99% of them were in jest. Every once in a while certain individuals got out of line but I feel the corrections went too far. It definitely is a different place. Some ways better, some not.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 10, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> John Lambert...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



I always thought he was kinda entertaining!


----------



## pbtree (Jun 10, 2008)

computeruser said:


> It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting.
> 
> Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.
> 
> ...



Dude, lighten up. 

I think you are a pretty OK guy, but this is a bit over the top.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 10, 2008)

pbtree said:


> I always thought he was kinda entertaining!



i like the "homeowner shuffle" in the first video. i see this all the time and it still makes me giggle


----------



## teacherman (Jun 10, 2008)

computeruser said:


> It was definitely a different place. I miss it, honestly. Folks who actually knew a thing or two about saws, logging, actual arborist work, porting work, sharpening chains, they're almost all gone now. Not a day went by that I didn't learn something. I usually felt pretty out of my league, but it was always interesting.
> 
> Now people leave me rep like I'm some kind of expert, when in reality I don't know $hit. On top of that, it seems like most of our newer members are a bunch of retards and homeowner-types, and most of our posts are repeats of the same tired $hit about oil, which $250 saw is the best, how to turn an MS290 into something it was never intended to be, and crap like that. Not as bad as garden web dot com or places like that, but not a hell of a lot better, either.
> (cut)



Does "easily entertained" count? I own my house, so that makes me a homeowner, but I can't type,.......I can also fix every single part of the house, even put in the central air. When I came here I didn't know much about saws, but I have solved several saw problems recently, and I feel almost semi-competent at saw maintenance/repair. Thanks to the patient (if exasperated) ministrations of a number of sage sawyers like Lake and Bcorradi, and many others, I actually manage to advise others occasionally.......... Hardly a day goes by that I don't send out a manual or two, with some kind words of encouragement as well.

If I had been called a retard (closer to the mark than I'd let on) at the beginning, I'd have walked away cussing mad. It was hard enough to take the "poser" thing, but hey, I can laugh at myself too. We all have to start somewhere. We are ambassadors of sawdom (NOT sodom),* and we need to be mindful of that. Whether it's a goofy guy from Spain, a newbie who repeatedly asks the same obvious question, or a misanthropic hermit who dispenses wisdom from on high, it's a community, and we reclaim some of our humanity when we take time out of the busy day to help some confused soul discover his inner CADdict!!!  and get his saw running in the process. 

And yes, me make haha many time see funny stuff haha   


*no broom stick jokes in my closet......


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok this is a serious question.

Is AS, or "arboristsite," a forum for forementioned Arborists (and other Chainsaw professionals) to discuss advanced techniques and solve problematic mechanical issues amongst eachother, *or *is it a site for novices to learn about stale fuel, chainbar oil, 91VG, and how not to kill themselves? 

When I first signed up, with a name like "arboristsite" I presumed that is was for professional users, dealers, techs, loggers etc, with the odd weekend warrior that had a true passion for saws. But its not... however sometimes it does feel good to help out a novice and see them on their way.

But how can the mods, owners, or us, discriminate by not allowing some muppet to ask about "which craftsman do I buy?"

Is there a solution? Is there actually a problem? I dont know.


Me, personally, I would like a site where I can call you a #### and you would laugh and call me one back, all while discussing milling, felling, big saws etc. Cant do it here as its a public place, so its understandable. AS gets the wood issue out of the way for me, so I have to try and swear at the dog.

All interesting stuff. Maybe a "members only area - do not enter if easily offended" area is needed 

STK


----------



## teacherman (Jun 11, 2008)

The chainsaw site is also the main social site, because most of the people find it more interesting. Here is a snapshot of a small selection of the numerous headings or sub-blogs, forums, or whatever them computer things are called..... Plenty there for everyone, perhaps a "Home page for the not so easily offended" would be in order, so those craving a putdown can get their fix..........


----------



## PB (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> Ok this is a serious question.
> 
> Is AS, or "arboristsite," a forum for forementioned Arborists (and other Chainsaw professionals) to discuss advanced techniques and solve problematic mechanical issues amongst eachother, *or *is it a site for novices to learn about stale fuel, chainbar oil, 91VG, and how not to kill themselves?
> 
> ...



####


----------



## weenieroaster (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> Ok this is a serious question.
> 
> Is AS, or "arboristsite," a forum for forementioned Arborists (and other Chainsaw professionals) to discuss advanced techniques and solve problematic mechanical issues amongst eachother, *or *is it a site for novices to learn about stale fuel, chainbar oil, 91VG, and how not to kill themselves?
> 
> ...



What about offending the folks the run the site, go ask them to cut you some slack :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess i'm with plantbio on this one, Being a newbie i am a retard too. Everyone has to learn sometime and nobody starts off as a pro. Ive been running saws most of my life, but in no way am i a pro. Just a stupid homeowner looking for a better way to do things. I have learned a lot from you guys since joining. Should it be a forum for just pro's, I don't have that answer. I do like the different characters that are here. Beside you guys ought to feel good about helping us newbies out. We do ask some dumb questions, but we don't know any better. That's why we ask the people who know what to do.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 11, 2008)

*I am a pro and don't own a home*

So take it from me, if you weren't a retard when you joined the site you'll be one soon.:bang:


----------



## PB (Jun 11, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> So take it from me, if you weren't a retard when you joined the site you'll be one soon.:bang:



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## weenieroaster (Jun 11, 2008)

Some questions will get a barrage of different answers, such that it can be a bit hard to decide which answer works for you, especially like when the question pertains to timber falling technique. There are sources of study besides the forum, like books, and by doing your own independent research, supplemented by maybe asking questions here...or wherever, I think that you can come up with the most definitive solutions that work for yourself. Having a main source of information, is a good initial impetus for ascending the learning curve with regular definable steps.


----------



## weenieroaster (Jun 11, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> So take it from me, if you weren't a retard when you joined the site you'll be one soon.:bang:



Does that apply to the sponsors as well?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 11, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Couldn't have said it better.



+1, I was a retard at first also, may not be to far from it now either.:biggrinbounce2: 

If one did not have any "saw" fixing skills before joining, here, like other sites, help save a few bucks. It is a great feeling to know you fixed your saw and what it took to diagnose it. Lots of knowledge here to be found, I would like to see some of the new guys search more often. 

Stay safe guys/girls.:fart:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 11, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> So take it from me, if you weren't a retard when you joined the site you'll be one soon.:bang:



LOL!!! Add another retard (myself) to the list...



weenieroaster said:


> *Some questions will get a barrage of different answers, such that it can be a bit hard to decide which answer works for you, *especially like when the question pertains to timber falling technique. There are sources of study besides the forum, like books, and by doing your own independent research, supplemented by maybe asking questions here...or wherever, I think that you can come up with the most definitive solutions that work for yourself. Having a main source of information, is a good initial impetus for ascending the learning curve with regular definable steps.




This is true for ANY forum on the net and AS is _very_ mild compared to some others I frequent. 

IMO if you believe everything you read you're a fool. If you can't filter and decipher raw information and decide what's best for yourself you deserve what you get. I'm a big fan of personal responsibility...


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 11, 2008)

This forum is no different for any other forum I go to. Doesn't matter if it's fishing, dirt bikes, hot rods, or chainsaws. There are always gonna be the same personalities here as there are on all the other forums...

There will always be trolls...

There will always be "keyboard cowboys" otherwise known as low-life cowards. They wouldn't say half of the crap they spew if they were right in front of you...

There will always be self proclaimed "experts"... get over yourself...

There will always be "noobs"

There will always be smart a$$es... 

There will always be pot-stirrers...

There will always be stupid questions. I do not believe in "the only stupid question, is the question that is not asked." Sorry... just me.

There will always be political morons...

There will always be cheerleaders...

There will always be those that do not use the search function... :censored: 

There will always be thread derailers...

There will always be spelling and grammar police...

There will always be the few that think they have to type in some weird font, or all caps, or capitalize every word to be "different"...

There will always be "brand wars"... Don't matter what it is... Stihl vs. Husqvarna, Ford vs. Chevy, Kawasaki vs. Yamaha, Shimano vs. Abu-Garcia, Remington vs. Browning, Canon vs. Nikon... etc...

There will always be good guys...

There will always be bad guys...

There will always be moderators on the forums... good or bad... they're not going anywhere. It's their rules... live by them or leave. How hard is that?

There will always be more thin skinned people than thick skinned people... it's how society sets it up. Too much coddling and such nowadays...

 opcorn: 

Gary


----------



## bcorradi (Jun 11, 2008)

Great Post Gary.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Jun 11, 2008)

The leaders of the forum who have disappeared have to be replaced by the younger or newer members who enjoyed them so much.

It's that way with everything in life.

Somebody is going to be saying sometime in the future that this forum sure was fun back when GASoline was active. Just as sure as the turning of the Earth.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 11, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Gary



Somebody give this man rep...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> This forum is no different for any other forum I go to. Doesn't matter if it's fishing, dirt bikes, hot rods, or chainsaws. There are always gonna be the same personalities here as there are on all the other forums...
> 
> There will always be trolls...
> 
> ...


 great post Gary
Guess I would be a cross breed smart azz pot stirrer. Synthetic 2 stroke oil is great bar oil


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> great post Gary
> Guess I would be a cross breed smart azz pot stirrer. *Synthetic 2 stroke oil is great bar oil*




LMAO Brian...  

Gary


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> There will always be trolls... *troll*
> 
> There will always be "keyboard cowboys" otherwise known as low-life cowards. They wouldn't say half of the crap they spew if they were right in front of you... *they dont hang around very long...*
> 
> ...





notes as above


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> notes as above


Yep no arguement from me. I knew ya didn't like my smileys. LOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

weenieroaster said:


> What about offending the folks the run the site, go ask them to cut you some slack :hmm3grin2orange:



lol i definately dont need any slack cut  and i would not intentionally offend someone (esp a mod) :monkey: 

I do sometimes forget that there are "PC" people out there, as us kiwis can be quite blunt 

like i said, im not even sure if there is a problem here. its just interesting to find out what other people think


----------



## PB (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol i definately dont need any slack cut  and i would not intentionally offend someone (esp a mod) :monkey:
> 
> I do sometimes forget that there are "PC" people out there, as us kiwis can be quite blunt
> 
> like i said, im not even sure if there is a problem here. its just interesting to find out what other people think



I think you're a ####.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep no arguement from me. I knew ya didn't like my smileys. LOL



hahahaha, another thick skinned brother of mine. welcome brother!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I think you're a ####.



      



lol!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 11, 2008)

weenieroaster said:


> Does that apply to the sponsors as well?



No just members.


----------



## PB (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


>



Oh mop it up nancy pants.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hahahaha, another thick skinned brother of mine. welcome brother!


 Ya gotta be thick skinned around here, These guys will send ya home cryin if your not.LOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Oh mop it up nancy pants.



hahaha i tried to, but my attention was diverted by a magnificant selection of old jonsered chainsaws, owned by my BIL. So I had to play! one of them doesnt work anymore, but lets keep it a secret. Ill replace it with a ryobi, they are much better as they are newer!


----------



## PB (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hahaha i tried to, but my attention was diverted by a magnificant selection of old jonsered chainsaws, owned by my BIL. So I had to play! one of them doesnt work anymore, but lets keep it a secret. Ill replace it with a ryobi, they are much better as they are newer!



I hate you with everything I have to hate with. Don't make me come down there and kick your dog!





Oh, I will see the damage for the first time tomorrow. If I don't post for a few years you will know what happened.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I hate you with everything I have to hate with. Don't make me come down there and kick your dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol at least i know you wont be chasing me with a working chainsaw!


If you dont post for a few years, would that be because you are "doing time" for the revenge against BIL? Send photos of the damage before you get taken away!


----------



## PB (Jun 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol at least i know you wont be chasing me with a working chainsaw!
> 
> 
> If you dont post for a few years, would that be because you are "doing time" for the revenge against BIL? Send photos of the damage before you get taken away!



That one may not be working, but the other 16 are in great running condition. I will find something.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 11, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> That one may not be working, but the other 16 are in great running condition. I will find something.



lol. im thinking of monty python right now...



"cut down a tree with a herring???"


seriously now, take pics and post them. The BIL thread was huge


----------



## trimmmed (Jun 11, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Dude, you are a jerk. I would love to see when you first posted. I hope some other jerk slammed you like you are doing. Probably time for you to move on anyway.





TreeCo said:


> +1





pbtree said:


> Dude, lighten up.
> 
> I think you are a pretty OK guy, but this is a bit over the top.



Plus 1's all around.


----------



## 49KB-2 (Jun 11, 2008)

> IMO if you believe everything you read you're a fool. If you can't filter and decipher raw information and decide what's best for yourself you deserve what you get. I'm a big fan of personal responsibility...




Absolutely. If people took more responsibility for their actions/decisions there'd be a whole lot fewer stupid lawsuits and the resulting regulations.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 12, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Dude, you are a jerk. I would love to see when you first posted. I hope some other jerk slammed you like you are doing. Probably time for you to move on anyway.



Wow, lighten up - it's just the internet.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Jun 12, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 12, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> This forum is no different for any other forum I go to. Doesn't matter if it's fishing, dirt bikes, hot rods, or chainsaws. There are always gonna be the same personalities here as there are on all the other forums...
> 
> There will always be trolls...
> 
> ...



Gary,,,,,

This post right here says it all,,,,,,, I repped you earlier on this same *tread!!!!!!! *(go sawtroll)    

This about as close as it comes!!!!!!

Somebody rep him for me again,,,,, on this one!!!!! wish I had seen this one first!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2008)

Gypo sure had most of the best pics, but so what????

He is gone, and I have had mixed feelings about that, but the fact remains......

.. or "the songs remains the same" - that actually was/is a great album - not "the same" at all......


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2008)

Just for giggles, add to Dennis's rep, positive please, since most of you
have no idea who he is/was.

He had 1, I added 1=2

We cannot add to gypo's/Lambert....

Let us add to Dennis's, real quick, to see what happens.

He was a good guy, on the forum, at least. He crossed several members,
but they are mostly gone too...........

So what the hey, pos rep him...

Give him a gold star, 5 years later, for fun......


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't give sawtyroll any, he has enough....


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 12, 2008)

Fish said:


> Let us add to Dennis's, real quick, to see what happens.



I think what happened was the "add to Dennis Calhoun's reputation" icon disappeared from all his posts.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> +1



Wow, someone mentioned jerks and you show up. LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 12, 2008)

Gary, you have the post of the year. And you didn't even mention oil


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 13, 2008)

Fish said:


> ....
> 
> We cannot add to gypo's/Lambert.... ......



You still can rep Lambert, just not Gypo.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, you are right. That was his first username, he probably forgot the
password... Give him a few stars too!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 13, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> That cost you five posts in the beg for rep thread! LOL.
> 
> (ten next time)


He might survive the five post, Ten.........He won't make it.LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 13, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> That cost you five posts in the beg for rep thread! LOL.
> 
> (ten next time)



Thanks Daddy Warbucks


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 13, 2008)

Fish said:


> Yes, you are right. That was his first username, he probably forgot the
> password... Give him a few stars too!



HAHAHAHA! 

Good luck finding all the aliases that John is registered under... 

Gary


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Good luck finding all the aliases that John is registered under...
> 
> Gary



You are right John!!!!

I mean Gary..............

Er, Vasoline......................


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

  

Gary


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2009)

Old question, should be updated to Pictures/Movies....


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 5, 2009)

i really wish those two(Gypo and Dennis) were here. They sounded like a lot of fun to have around and also very informative as well. i bet they were a hoot.


----------



## super3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, A lot of laughs from them 2 in the old threads.


----------

